# Which Nitrox computer to buy?



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

This post is to all NITROX COMPUTER divers out there.

Have just recently completed the Nitrox course, and everyone says to get a Nitrox compatible computer. Been scouring the internet, but have only gotten more confused and overwhelmed. 

Of the hundreds of Nitrox computers out there, two strike my interest because of the LARGE numerals (which I definitely need).

The Oceanic Datamax Pro

The Aeris Atmos AI

If anyone has any input about these computers, or ones similar, please post - Ric


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would go with a computer like the Tusa IQ 700 or the Dive rite Nitek Duo. i have 2 (one duo and one IQ700) they are the same exact computer just distrubited by differnt companys, i believe that dive rite, tusa, cressi, and zeagle all distrube this computer. this computer is very easy to use and can accomidate 2 diffent gas mixtures for the same dive. this is nice if you ever decide to do an advance nitrox, deco procdures class. i have used my computers on about 70 dives combined and have had no problems with either of them. MBT sells thetusa version go by there andthey will show you how it works.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Oceanic datamax pro plus 2 is an excellent computer and a great choice for those of us that are suffering from arms that are too short. Very reliable and easy to use.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=607 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><A id=ctl02_AUTO_5_rptBread_ctl02_BreadCrumb1_BradcrumbLink name=BradcrumbLink><SPAN id=ctl02_AUTO_5_rptBread_ctl02_BreadCrumb1_BradcrumbLabel><H1 class=h1Larger>Cressi-Sub Archimede II Wrist Computer</H1></A><DIV id=TopLinks>Description|Accessories|Reviews|Ask The Pro</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=ItemInfo cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=607 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=240>







<DIV style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; POSITION: relative"><DIV align=center> </DIV></DIV><DIV style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></DIV><DIV class=more id=ctl02_AUTO_5_prProductPageSnippetScript_divHasRatings><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD rowSpan=2><A id=AccessoriesInfoTab></A><A id=DescriptionInfoTab></A><A id=FeaturesInfoTab></A><A id=SpecificationInfoTab></A><A id=IncludesInfoTab></A><A id=ReviewInfoTab></A><A id=UsedInfoTab></A><A id=AskTheProInfoTab></A><DIV id=ctl02_AUTO_5_InfoTabs_divTabs><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE id=ItemInfoTabs cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>DescriptionAccessoriesReviewsAsk The Pro</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV id=divTabFrame><DIV id=WarrntyCntnr><H3>Warranty Information</H3>

This product has a limited warranty of *24 months*.




*www.cressisubusa.com*
(800) 338-9143</DIV><DIV id=ItemDescription>Innovative, user-friendly, with UFDS (User Friendly Display System). Break-through design, large buttons, convenient and quick battery replacement by the user. No more waiting at the service center: a coin is enough. 
Maximum safety at every dive. Specs you can rely on 
- Suitable for air and <SPAN onmouseover="ddrivetip(55, '

Nitrox is gas mixture with a higher percentage of oxygen, thus increasing dive time but is highly flammable, therefore product hooked up to niitrox air has to be niitrox compatible </p>', 'Nitrox', '#F0F7FD')" onmouseout=hideddrivetip(55) ;><U>Nitrox</U> (up to 50% oxygen) dives 
- Adjustable for subsequent dives and with Nitrox 
- Settable PO2 and personal safety input 
- With audible and visual alarms for critical situations 
- No-decompression and decompression dive data both with air and Nitrox 
- Nitrogen absorption and CNS Oxygen toxicity display 
Up to 30 hours and 60 dives memory 
- Recorded profiles are manually visible or transferable to PC 
- Dive simulator 
- Display back light 
- Unit of measure can be changed by the user, for world-wide use.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>If my old Oceanic ever dies this is the one I'll buy not alot of $$ but it will get the job done. </DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't like a wrist mounted computer, because I go under all rocks looking for lobster and i demolished my Nitrox Nemesis II face plate after 1 summer so you couldn't even read itand had to have it replaced. I now leave it on my power inflator


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't have my nitrox cert yet, nor used my compooter for nitrox diving...but I posted a ? on here about a compooter to get, was told to get the tusa IQ700 and I bought me one. I love it, easy to use very nice. Can't wait to get my nitrox and plug in my % and hit the water.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the Tusa IQ 700. I love it! I also have a Mares Puck, which is a nice computer. I do prefer the Tusa IQ.It's about $100 more than the Mares, and can be set for 2 mixes.

I also find the Tusa to be a little easier to read while under water.

Felix


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I would second what Evensplit said about the Oceanic. It has a large display and is air integrated. I have been diving with mine for 7 years now an love it. It is a tough, rugged computer, I use the Tusa non-integrated as a back up. The Aeris would probably be the same algorithms but I am not sure the display is as big as the Oceanic.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I dive the Mares Nemo Wide and i love it. Big numbers which are easy to read from every angle. Not to conservative and I haven't had any problems with it yet. 



http://www.mares.com/product_detail.php?id=282&region=USA


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I like my Suunto Gekko. It hasany Nitrox misture that you wantand is simple to understand. I hate reading instructions on everything, after 1 dive, I fully understood this watch.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Ask ten people. and you are going to get ten different opinions, but that is what is nice about these forums. My main computer is a SCUBAPro SmartCom intergrated console. Very nice computer, easy to use, and nice, big display for those of us who's eyes are getting older. My backup is a Genisis ReactPro. Another nice, much cheaper to buy computer. Also easy to use, but smaller display. Big plus is user-replaceable battery.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd stay away from the Gekkos i've heard/seen bad things happen to them. They break and flood very easy. Look into a tusa iq 700 or something along those lines


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had the same air/nitrox integrated Suunto cobra since 2002 and have put a couple of hunded dives on it, no troubles yet other than new battery and replaced the faceplate, it looks brand new, works as well as the day I bought it. I highly recommend this computer.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I dive the Tusa IQ700, which as stated is the Zeagle and/or Dive Rite...really good unit. I used to have the Gekko but it flooded and every other Suunto I have used was too conservative! :banghead


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Another "opinion", after all, we all have one. I am very happy with my Suunto Vytec DS wrist mount. Air, Nitrox and 2-deco gas switchable on the fly. RGBM algorithm is very conservative and can be dialed back to be less conservative or more conservative to account for personal preference. When in the more "aggressive" 50% RGBM mode I've found botom and deco times very close to the VR-3. It can operate as air-integrated when an optional first stage sending unitis purchased, but I still run a hosed analog gauge (old habits die hard). Have been diving this model for two years with no problems and batteries are still good. And I'll second FenderBender's comments about the Cobra, I still have one from '01, no problems and great operation but it has been relegated to my backup computer cause the Vytec has a much larger/readable display.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

I greatly appreciate all the replies to my computer dilemma. I must admit it was definitely harder to decide on one computer considering how they are all good and everyone has their own bias toward their own computer because it does what you want, in a display or configuration that conforms to your individual dive styles.

After going to a lot of different dive shops in the area, getting a hands on instruction of how the different types of computers program,display and change modes, I decided on the Aeris Atmos AI.

It didn't have the biggest display, but it did have, in my opinion, the least cluttered. The ease of accessing different modes (it only has two buttons), the way they are displayed, the highly visible icons, and the easily heard alarms (not too loud), were all factors. 

Also in its favor, was the angledHP hose placement, making for easy viewing. The attached compass was also a plus. Also the quick disconnect for the HP hose allows for the removal of the computer so it doesn't get abused on deck.

It being air integrated, I am going to have to adapt to the fact that my remaining bottom time will change to the time for either thePO2, Deco, or Air remaining, whichever willoccur first (gotta watch them icons).

Again, thanks to all who posted. I deeply appreciate your knowledge and expertise in this matter. I haven't dove with it yet (just got my boat back from Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine- KUDOS to Kenny and the crew).

- Ric


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

my suunto viper works great. i put 50+ dive on it this year and am very pleased. it has dual gas capabilities and also has a compass. awesome comp. too many extras to list.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

The Atmos AI is an awesome computer and since I have used a Sunnto Cobra for a long time I can honestly say the Aeris Atmos AI is right in line with it. 



The AI is air integrated but I also agree the Cressi Archimedes II is an awesome non air integrated computer and is the same computer as the dive rite model but looks little different but the same computer and made by Seiko so you know you are getting quality. 



We carry both and I have used both, they are nice computers...


----------

